# Old work round box



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm trying to repair a butcher installation of an old work round box, that ripped through the sheet rock. The hole was cut way too large to begin with. So the ears ripped through because it was only holding on by 1/8" of rock. 

Do they sell old work boxes with bigger ears ????

It's in a wall with metal studs. The fixture is very heavy.

I already told her I have to think about a repair, and come back.

Any ideas?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe a strip of 1/4 plywood to span the hole. As long of a piece as you can slide in the hole. The ears would then sit on the plywood and spread the load across more area.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I was actually thinking of 5 gallon paint mixing sticks. But they may split when I drive a screw through it. 

The plywood will never split. It's a better kind of wood for this purpose. I will have to dig some up.

It would have to be thin enough so the ear can grab behind it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Use a fan box with the extendable bar you tighten through the hole. Problem solved. Doesn't matter what the whole size is, or was. Use a medallion under the fixture if you need to on finish.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Use a fan box with the extendable bar you tighten through the hole. Problem solved. Doesn't matter what the whole size is, or was. Use a medallion under the fixture if you need to on finish.


Yep!


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> Use a fan box with the extendable bar you tighten through the hole. Problem solved. Doesn't matter what the whole size is, or was. Use a medallion under the fixture if you need to on finish.


Those are great for ceilings. I wanted to tear my eyes out using one in a wall. However, there are times when it's the only choice.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Use a fan box with the extendable bar you tighten through the hole. Problem solved. Doesn't matter what the whole size is, or was. Use a medallion under the fixture if you need to on finish.


They work on metal studs?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

backstay said:


> They work on metal studs?


Not so well. The bottom line is that in your case there is no shortcut. Bid it right...cut the rock...tell them to fix it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> Not so well. The bottom line is that in your case there is no shortcut. Bid it right...cut the rock...tell them to fix it.


I'm not the OP.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Not so well. The bottom line is that in your case there is no shortcut. Bid it right...cut the rock.... hire your own sheetrocker to patch & paint it and make more money.



Fify.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Fify.


Maybe. It usually turns out to be a quicker job, and safer by just doing what your instincts tell you. 
Trying to save a customer money only does JUST that.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Fan box on steel studs with 24" centers ??? Wall mounted....

I may get some strips of tin. Like heavy gauge A/C duct work.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Cut across from stud to stud. Make it a square with the fixture box in the middle. Install a 24" bar hanger and box and replace the drywall. Give an additional price for patch and paint if you are so inclined. Otherwise, be VERY clear in your proposal that patch and paint are "by others".


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would do what Marc stated but these may work also-- they are from homedepot-- a little cheaper and bigger than the pop ins I use.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I think I would cut the sheetrock and do it right. The customer should understand why, and appreciate that you want to it it correctly and not butcher it.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

what is the weight of the fixture?

What are those cut in boxes rated for??

May be better to open it up and do it right.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Can't be cut open, due to 1/2 the area I would need to cut into is tile. One stud is behind a shower enclosure. 

2 glass globes, hanging on 3 plastic tabs just don't cut it.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> Can't be cut open, due to 1/2 the area I would need to cut into is tile. One stud is behind a shower enclosure.
> 
> 2 glass globes, hanging on 3 plastic tabs just don't cut it.


What's on the back side of the wall?


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Mshow1323 said:


> What's on the back side of the wall?


 Dining room. So no, I can't run threaded rod through the wall. :whistling2:


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> Dining room. So no, I can't run threaded rod through the wall. :whistling2:


No, but you can open the dining room and attach a block rather than chipping away the shower tile.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

It says permanent...


----------

